# Soda collection from antique shop



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

Not many antique shops in south Texas have a lot of bottles but I found one in a nearby town that has quite a few.  They bought a collection at an estate sale about a year ago and have about 500 bottles in their shop.  I have bought a few sodas from them and they charged $5. - $15. per bottle.  A few weeks ago the guy called me and said he wants to get rid of all the bottles and he just wants to get back the $500. he paid for them.  I told him I'd call when I was in town, but I knew right away I wasn't going to buy all those junk bottles.  There were only about 10 left that I really wanted and he had not wanted to price those before.  And there were some that I would take if they were cheap enough.
 I went last week and told him I would make an offer on some of them.  I bought the 9 I wanted for $50. and 90 more for a dollar each.  I'll start with the embossed bottles I liked.
 New Braunfels, Tx, Uvalde, Tx, New Orleans blob.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

Brandimist from Alexandria, La and 2 Houston NuGrapes.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

These are the ones I wanted most.  Kenedy Texas crown and 2 Victoria Texas crowns.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought all these Dr Peppers for a dollar each.  No raised letter bottles, I got those before, but one is from 3 Rivers Glass Works which is something special here.  They are mostly Texas towns.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

7 ups and is KORKER from Brooklyn, NY any good?


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

Orange Crush bottles.  The embossed amber one is from Dermott, Ark. 1947.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

Root Beers.  The embossed Triple XXX is from New Orleans, Barqs from Oklahoma City.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

My favorite Uncle and Aunt, JO and IDA.  From Fort Worth, Tx.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

A few more ACL's.  Buck Brand, RC, Pepsi, Frostie, Baylor Bears, Houston NSDA, Bear Bryant.


----------



## madman (Feb 20, 2010)

KILLER YOU DID WELL!


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

F & B Decatur, Ill , Cub 12 Ounces for 5 cents Shreveport, La , Brownie Schiller Park, Ill.


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice  finds Jay.Is the New orleans bottles for sale? I have no idea the value but have a friend who moved there to work after hurricane katrina to work.He found some bottles as they were doing construction and now he is hooked on collecting.If they are for sale pm me,thank you.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

Quality Beverages Ruston, La , Winnfield Beverages Winnfield, La , Western Beverages 7 Up Bottling Co. Jennings, La , Choice Lingo Flavors Grapette Bot Co. Greenville, Tex.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

My wife was with me on this trip and she thinks she doesn't know anything about bottles, but I asked her if there were any of the ACLs she liked when we first went in the shop.  She picked the Cub, Western Beverages and this HEB quart.  It says H.E.Butt Grocery a Texas Institution Silver Valley Beverages.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2010)

That's not everything but most of them.  I posted a few non-sodas under New to the Collection.  If anyone sees anything good in the last 4 ACL pictures let me know.
 I think this collection must have been picked through before, probably 20+ years ago before ACL's got popular, because there were not any Hutchinsons or Bitters or good medicines or embossed drug stores there at all, but a couple of hundred unembossed or very common medicines.
 Anyway, I got what I wanted for a good price.  There were more of some of these sodas but worse condition.  If any of you come to south Texas I'll tell you where they are.  He may put the rest on Craig's List.


----------



## green dragon (May 20, 2010)

Did you ever sell all of these ? 

 I might be interested in some , if you have any left -  love the Western Beverages on below, still have that ? 

  let me know ? 

  ~ AL 

  ( new but gung ho  ) 



> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Quality Beverages Ruston, La , Winnfield Beverages Winnfield, La , Western Beverages 7 Up Bottling Co. Jennings, La , Choice Lingo Flavors Grapette Bot Co. Greenville, Tex.


----------



## sodapops (May 20, 2010)

theres a bottle like the one in the middle from Norman, OK that I have been looking for for years. Its called "University City". BTW Jay you live in Texas I assume, are you going to the Tulsa Bottle show[]


> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Brandimist from Alexandria, La and 2 Houston NuGrapes.


----------



## madman (May 20, 2010)

VERY NICE BOTTLES! GREAT HAUL , DONT MESS WITH TEXAS...........................


----------



## jays emporium (May 20, 2010)

Al,
 I still have the Western Beverage bottle.  It is a painted over ACL from a different bottler, DIET WAY COLA.  If you send me an email I can send you some detailed Pics.  I only want $20. for it.
 Bob,
 I'm in south Texas so Tulsa is about a 10 hour drive.  I will be setting up at the Houston bottle show in July.
 Jay


----------

